# The hunt is FINALLY over....



## dygger60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally obtained a jar I have been chasing for years now...at least 4....it was a bugger to find....countless estate sales..flea markets...garage sales...bugging fellow collectors to keep an eye out for it at jar shows...
      I have even posted on this site a couple times asking if folks had one...well Christms time is a good time of year....came in the mail the other day and could not ask for a better example...awesome jar..... I tell ya finding a half gallon with that "S" after MASON was something....


----------



## dygger60 (Dec 11, 2011)

And the complete set... RB 230-5


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice group photo Dave. I'm glad you finally found it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice!!  Way to go love the group shot. Congrats.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 11, 2011)

sweet looking jars ,love the colors


----------



## ajohn (Dec 11, 2011)

Well done Dave


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

> I tell ya finding a half gallon with that "S" after MASON was something....


 
 Hey David,

 Congratz. It's time to deck the Balls with boughs of holly. [8D]




A Christmas Jar Story.


----------



## dygger60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks all.....it was great to finally find it...

     First starting out its great.....as with me....I kinda completed ALOT of the IMPROVED series pretty quick...but as the collection grew...then ya start getting into the odd and harder to find jars....

     But its a blast...meeting great people along the way...that is the best part....

     And that sign is great.....

      David


----------



## THE BADGER (Dec 15, 2011)

NICEEEEE.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 16, 2011)

The hunt is NEVER over! Now you must find a gallon version. [8D]


----------



## dygger60 (Dec 17, 2011)

I could hunt to eternity and never find a gallon size....

    However, I have added a couple of jars to the list.....the first is RB #10 #227-9...Clear hg mason shoulder seal....BALLL IMPROVED NASON..spelling error...reversed  "N".....THIS jar will be a tough one....I have just recently aquired the improved closure (#227-8) variation....very pleased with it....

    The second...although lists in the RB, many believe it does not exist....#219-5 BALLL IMPROVED  3-L square quart jar....it lists for $20 to $40..but again, if it does, it would go for a quantum leap more than RB states..


 David


----------

